

Google to Add Social Features to Gmail - MikeCapone
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/09/technology/companies/09social.html?hpw

======
ashishbharthi
wsj.com version of topic is already in discussion.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1110703>

